# Was Donna Reed really an INFP?



## Simplify (Oct 25, 2010)

So I've seen Donna Reed listed on countless INFP personality pages and I decided last night that I didn't know enough about her. So I did about a night's worth of studying on her, about 2 hours or so of reading up on her and watching an hour-long biography of her. (I'm honestly surprised I don't see Audrey Hepburn in the INFP section more). I'm not sure about how valid the sources are, but they seem to correlate enough for me to be inconclusive about her personality type.

One thing I know for sure is that she was the staple of a 1w2 enneagram type, but moreso than an INFP 1w2, _*she seems more likely to me to be an INFJ 1w2.*_ I couldn't help but notice that there was a heavy Fe influence in her life. Since she was a young teenage girl, her ambitions to cater to her family, suffering from The Great Depression have been curiously strong (Altoids, haha...) Anyway, this responsibility that she took on herself almost exclusively has been evident throughout her entire life and even so, obviously carried over to her TV persona on The Donna Reed Show. 

Naturally, she didn't walk around in heels and pearls all of the time, but when she was home, she was dedicated to her career and always pondering about how to make it better and keep it running smoothly. Years and years and 200+ episodes later is when she finally wore herself out on it and decided to retire the show. In her acting career, she always sought out the best parts and was adamant about wriggling out of her contract if she was in a string of bad, forgettable roles. She even went as far as to call legal action when she was unrightfully fired She was very stubborn and ambitious about what she loved most. I'm not saying that this isn't something that an INFP is capable of, but unless acting was one of the things that meant the MOST to her, unwavering all of her life (as an INFP), she just seems exude more of an INFJ tenacity, while being amicable, graceful, kind and feminine all the while.

She was a political activist, too, and invested much of her time into opposing war in Vietnam. She never backed down and always stuck with it, even as her views on the war may have been on the side of the minority at first. Methinks someone with Ne might back down before someone with strong Ni would in defending what could potentially become an unpopular view if not handled articulately. 

I just got this feeling, from watching and reading about her that there's something more orderly about her, something more INFJ about her than what the personality pages say, although I certainly don't rule out INFP 1w2 or 1w9 as possibilities, either, since the type 1 is very much in synch with that level headed perfectionism that made Donna Reed the famous woman she was. Anyone here a Type 1 INFP and can relate to Donna Reed? INFJ? Please, everyone share your thoughts and comments! All are appreciated! =)


----------

